

Ask HN: Did a search bar just appear? - iancarroll

I'm sorry if this is a really stupid question, but is that search bar at the bottom of the page new? I've never seen it before.
======
tantalor
Been there since early June 2011.

[http://web.archive.org/web/20110606191817/http://news.ycombi...](http://web.archive.org/web/20110606191817/http://news.ycombinator.com/)

------
wildtype
I think nobody scroll to the bottom of the page unless they're seeking
something particular..

------
syntaxgoonoo
Wtf, I never noticed that either, duh?

------
jonny_eh
I never noticed that before too!

